# Shelter Pet Photography



## jaxx419 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to out this -- mods, move if you need to!

Has anyone dad success in shelter pet photography? My three loves... Photography, pets in need, and marketing. I want to help homeless pets but not sure how open some of these shelters will be.  If you have had experience with this please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## HaniVin (Jan 10, 2012)

I would approach a rescue group, rather than a shelter.  Rescue groups seem to be more open to new ideas.  I ended up taking the pictures/editing pics for a rescue group several years ago.  I didn't even have skill, just time and a willingness to commit to a never-ending job.  It was all volunteer-based.  I can't tell from your post, but I'm hoping you didn't didn't mean payment when you said "success".  These groups are strapped for cash.  A warning to you, I now live with three foster cats and a foster dog as a result of my experiences with that group.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 10, 2012)

I sent you a PM with some info


----------



## johnb304 (Jan 10, 2012)

I recently saw an article somewhere about a professional photographer worked with shelters and took "professional" photos of the animals.  The article was about how much this new way of taking their pics was helping with adoption.  They of course did not photo them in the cage and dressed up the pics somewhat.  The shelters may welcome you.


----------



## jaxx419 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hani- No, I didn't mean payment when I said success. I just know some places might not welcome photography. And funny! I can walk into a pet store for fish food and leave with a cat! Sorry for the mistypes, on my cell right now. 

Joel-- thanks! I received your PM.

John- thanks for the rely, that's encouraging!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't shoot for shelters but i do shoot lots of dogs, i use 2 lights and black backdrop i can usually set it up ready to shoot in 10 minutes at shows and peoples houses where there is not much room for more elaborate lighting setups

Here's one from a show where i had to use the bar area so it would be easy to set up at a dogs home i might even look into it







And this was the result


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice post from HaniVin.

And I agree that if you are not talking about financial success, you will be welcome. I was.

Even though I had something to sell.

Yeah, back then I was selling quality pet food so I made a deal with a private shelter (not a rescue group because rescue groups usually deal with a single breed and I got screwed big time by one of them...) to provide a certain amount of free food to them plus doing photos for them as my schedule allowed in exchange for doing events together (mostly adoption events.)

The big question is: can you shoot better pics than what is already available? If yes, go for it. Better pictures DO help the animals get adopted.

Cheers.


----------



## paigew (Jan 10, 2012)

gsgary said:


> I don't shoot for shelters but i do shoot lots of dogs, i use 2 lights and black backdrop i can usually set it up ready to shoot in 10 minutes at shows and peoples houses where there is not much room for more elaborate lighting setups
> 
> Here's one from a show where i had to use the bar area so it would be easy to set up at a dogs home i might even look into it
> 
> ...




woah! you turned the terrier into a border collie! Amazing 

to the op: I work with dogs, and have worked with shelters. I know the shelter in my town welcomes any free help/marketing they can get. I would try to get them in a natural element (i.e. playing). Make them look cute. Get some bows or funny hats or something.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 10, 2012)

paigew said:


> woah! you turned the terrier into a border collie! Amazing



Light does incredible things.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2012)

bazooka said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > woah! you turned the terrier into a border collie! Amazing
> ...



Well it just shows how good i am


----------



## TimGilbertson (Feb 4, 2012)

Good photos make all the difference for pet adoptions. We're currently looking for a dog and you're drawn to the dogs that look happier/cuter. In person the dogs may be absolutely gregarious and cute, but if in its picture it looks terrified no one's going to come look at the dog.

Just approach the shelter. Most would be more than happy to have photos taken. I know that with the Edmonton Humane Society where we do some photo work, you have to jump through some hoops. They're mostly concerned about the liability when it comes to volunteers and animals.

I'd approach some of the smaller rescues where dogs are usually fostered by people in their houses. That being said, a lot of the larger SPCAs are kill shelters, so if the dogs/cats aren't adopted within a certain period they're "destroyed."


----------

